# Recovery 2018



## Marinkawr (Jul 21, 2016)

I am a forum user and i recovered!!!! Please watch my video and leave questions under if you want!!!


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice! I am very happy for you. What meds did you use? What was your trigger for you dp/dr,what tips donyou have for chronic sufferers like me. I heard you saying you had moments that you didn’t experience it yes? I have it 24/7 not a second is normal.


----------



## Marinkawr (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi thanks a lot, i had constant panic attacks and they became my trigger, i had dp 24/7, i was taking antidepressants, neuroleptics and tranqs as a combo of meds, it helped me to come down with the time and it gave me the feeling of my body back, but the other stuff were still with me. So it didn’t help me to come out of dp, but calmed me down a lot. As a tip i can suggest well just to pretend that you are living your life normally and try to stay positive and believe that you are already getting better day by day, don’t give yourself a chance to think that it’s gonna be like that forever and so on, no depressive attitude to situation, the main important thing for me was to find something exciting. I started to make friends, was texting to a famous tv presenter of facebook, he replied back and i started to be slowly and weirdly excited, but this unusual situations were helping me to come out day by day. So go and do something that you didn’t do before, something interesting and unusual, it will take time, but finally will take you over. And patience, live your life, make yourself to live it every minute and wait, it will get better as long as you making yourself positive about your future recovery, you have to believe like you know it for sure that you will get better and you are getting better.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Marinkawr said:


> Hi thanks a lot, i had constant panic attacks and they became my trigger, i had dp 24/7, i was taking antidepressants, neuroleptics and tranqs as a combo of meds, it helped me to come down with the time and it gave me the feeling of my body back, but the other stuff were still with me. So it didn't help me to come out of dp, but calmed me down a lot. As a tip i can suggest well just to pretend that you are living your life normally and try to stay positive and believe that you are already getting better day by day, don't give yourself a chance to think that it's gonna be like that forever and so on, no depressive attitude to situation, the main important thing for me was to find something exciting. I started to make friends, was texting to a famous tv presenter of facebook, he replied back and i started to be slowly and weirdly excited, but this unusual situations were helping me to come out day by day. So go and do something that you didn't do before, something interesting and unusual, it will take time, but finally will take you over. And patience, live your life, make yourself to live it every minute and wait, it will get better as long as you making yourself positive about your future recovery, you have to believe like you know it for sure that you will get better and you are getting better.


Thanks alot,for your advice! Could you get more specific as to what meds helped you.


----------



## LoveYourz (May 29, 2016)

Thank you for the video Marinkawr- I'm glad you recovered.

I've been trying my best lately to be more healthy and exercise more which is helping my anxiety, so hopefully DP/DR will slowly disappear in the coming months.

What did it feel like to feel emotions again? Emotional numbness is probably my worst symptom, it's like my brain has forgotten how to even produce them.

Your son is very well behaved and the little wave to us was cute


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I noticed alot of uplifing photos and stuff on facebook, so this doesn't come as a surprise to me 

Good stuff


----------



## lji25 (Oct 10, 2017)

Thank you dear a lot! U gave me so much hope!

So...one of my last symptoms is being suicidal...U know what I mean ...like I am not really suicidal, but I have thoughts about it and they are sometimes too much to handle..Any advice? (sorry for my english)


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

I suppose you gotta believe it will get better and intern doing that your brain will believe it even more day by day till that day comes to where you wake up from the nightmare. Seems like it should work i never really tried to believe in such a way that it would go away if that makes any sense. But anyway congrats on recovery i hope one day ill make it.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

SOOOO happy for you


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Happy for you! I feel that I'm getting better day by day too, in layers/levels. I have one question for you. Did you, upon recovery, forget memories of things you did (not necessarily dp feelings), but like actual events like... say you went on vacation during DP, did you forget that that happened? And all the rest of your memories that happened during dp? Or even knowledge/lessons that you may have learned during DP, did that vanish upon recovery?


----------



## luluinthefog (May 25, 2017)

congrats!!!!!!!


----------

